# Wahl in NRW



## jochen68 (9. Mai 2017)

... weiß nicht, wurde das hier schon mal gepostet?

https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/wahlpruefsteine_antworten_april2017.php


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*

Die Piraten kann man ignorieren, die finden in der neuen Legislaturperiode nicht mehr statt, jedoch sowohl die AfD als auch die Linken voraussichtlich knapp zweistellig, warum wurden die nicht befragt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Piraten hätte/kann man ignorieren, die finden in der neuen Legislaturperiode nicht mehr statt, jedoch dieAfD als auch die Linken voraussichtlich knapp zweistellig, warum wurden die nicht befragt?



Weil dort (wie fast überall) ideologische Knallfrösche am Werk sind, die AfD und Linke bewusst ignorieren. Deshalb ignoriere ich solche Umfragen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Weil dort (wie fast überall) ideologische Knallfrösche am Werk sind....



Davon ist hier wohl ganz stark auszugehen....#h


----------



## Jose (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*

jau, ist undemokratischer arroganter mist. einfach vergessen.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*

Vergesst diese Minderheiten nicht. Hat schon mal geknallt damit in Deutschland .....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Vergesst diese Minderheiten nicht. Hat schon mal geknallt damit in Deutschland .....



Wovon sprichst du denn jetzt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*

wie immer:
Keine allgemeine Politik - nur direkte Angelpolitik
Punkt.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/flugblattk17.pdf

Auch wenn es von einem Nachbarforum kommt.
Vernetzung ist alles


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Davon ist hier wohl ganz stark auszugehen....#h



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.#h


----------



## kati48268 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*

Da steht ja, "den im Landtag vertretenen Parteien Wahlprüfsteine vorgelegt".
Piraten haben nicht geantwortet (warum auch immer, auf der JHV war ein Vertreter der Piraten da), AFD ist nicht drin, Linke als Partei auch nicht (ein Fraktionsloser, als Pirat in den Landtag gekommen, später Partei gewechselt).

Ob das so allerdings ein kluger Weg ist, das so zu machen,... inhaltlich hätte ich da auch einiges anders und auch klarer & schärfer formuliert.

Aber immerhin. Qualitativ unterscheidet es sich von den DAFV-Wahlprüfsteinen ein ganzes Stück. Und wie man's für die BT-Wahl besser macht, findet man auch hier im Politikthread.

Die Originalantworten findet man hier
https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/landtagswahlen_nrw_2017.php
(unten am Ende der Seite)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahl in NRW*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin. Qualitativ unterscheidet es sich von den DAFV-Wahlprüfsteinen ein ganzes Stück. Und wie man's für die BT-Wahl besser macht, findet man auch hier im Politikthread.


Da würd ich doch auch Wert drauf legen:
Wie mans besser macht>>>

DAFV Geschwurbel ohne Anglerrelevanz>>>

Auch diese NRW Punkte sind mehr auf Bewirtschaftung/Vereine als auf Angler und Angeln ausgelegt, aber immerhin besser als der DAFV - Xxxxx.


----------

